# NY food & wine festival



## moose-1110 (Jun 12, 2008)

Is anyone going to "the great New York State Food & Wine Festival" June 20-22 in Clayton, NY. If you are going have you been there before? This will be my first time


----------



## Wine Maker (Jun 20, 2008)

I won't be attending but if you know of a website for the festival I would be interested in checking it out.


----------



## moose-1110 (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't able to reply to your post sooner, but I was out of town. The web site for that is http://www.nysfoodwinefestival.com/ it is an annual event. I did go there this year for the first time and it was great. We got there at noon and did not leave until 5:00pm(for $5 we tried quite a few NY wines  ). Between me and my girlfriend we bought about 18 bottles of wine plus some food items like habanaro sauce, garlic marinated in reisling wine and some maple syrup pork rub. It was a very good way to see about 20 different NY winerys all in one place.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Apr 7, 2009)

This show is just around the corner. Looks like a good time!


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Just 2 weeks away! http://www.nysfoodwinefestival.com/

Is anyone here going?


----------



## Chateau Joe (May 4, 2010)

June 18-20 this year!


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jun 7, 2010)

2 weeks away! Anyone else going to be there?


----------

